# How long did you wait for your US FBI clearance?



## Ameristralian (Nov 23, 2009)

I was wondering how long any American citizens had to wait on their FBI clearance? Mainly because I am worried mine never made it there.

The ONE time I forget to send it certified, though I could be mistaken and have sent it certified but misplaced the receipt, I think it got lost. I used the Automated Postal Center at the post office...which was a mistake. I sent a package to immigration from the same center, it was certified for sure, and it got lost. I called the FBI to see if they could tell me if I was at least in the system and they said processing times are 8-10 weeks and they wouldn't know until it had been processed. I thought I could tell if they recieved it by checking to see if the money had been withdrawn, but nope...she said that happens when they process it.

I am scared to wait the 8-10 weeks to find out they didn't recieve it and have to wait an additional 8-10 weeks when I send in a new one. I wonder should I just send in a new request anyway? We were really hoping to have our visa by Feb. 
So any past experiences with the waiting times for FBI clearance in the US would be appreciated


----------



## Lenore (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't have any experience with FBI certification but it's hard to understand that they don't have some sort of log to check if it's been received or not.
As I know how hard it is to wait I would send another application just in case, you don't want to wait all that time and then have to submit and wait again........strange how some of these places are managed


----------



## BigD (Dec 23, 2009)

Funny...Sounds like an efficient government to me. Sorry mate, I feel your pain.


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

that sucks hun-- i didnt get any confirmation that mine was received, but i did get it back on the exact date that I had asked for on the letter.

If you are past that date, then send another one if youre really worried and just asked for it to be rushed and cite immigration as the reason you need it.

Good luck!


----------



## Tewy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi again,

I sent my FBI police forms and fingerprints in Nov 09. It arrived Nov 29th and was signed for and I still don't have it back. It has not been processed despite the Dec 09 immigration deadline on the application. I was told that they will do their best to process but they have thousands of applications a day. I submitted my spouse visa in August 09 and I am still waiting for just this report as extra information. It's extremely frustrating especially as I am not even American.

There isn't a lot you can do. It seems that the waiting time is 3 months or more....


----------



## Ameristralian (Nov 23, 2009)

Tewy said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I sent my FBI police forms and fingerprints in Nov 09. It arrived Nov 29th and was signed for and I still don't have it back. It has not been processed despite the Dec 09 immigration deadline on the application. I was told that they will do their best to process but they have thousands of applications a day. I submitted my spouse visa in August 09 and I am still waiting for just this report as extra information. It's extremely frustrating especially as I am not even American.
> 
> There isn't a lot you can do. It seems that the waiting time is 3 months or more....


Thanks for the info. Luckily, they deducted the money today and when I called they said they would be mailing it out tomorrow. I am planning on over-nighting it to my CO because they said they are ready to grant the visa once I get it to them. So it ended up taking 9 weeks...which they said 8-10 at the FBI so I can't complain.


----------



## Tewy (Feb 9, 2010)

When did you send the application for the FBI report?


----------



## Ameristralian (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't remember when I mailed them, but they received them Dec 10th 09...one day before the australian gov't got my application. I thought they lost it, but she said 8-10 weeks is standard processing time. If you call them they can check to make sure you are in the system, but they don't give much more info than that


----------



## realist07 (Feb 1, 2010)

really interesting,
when i sent my fingerprint form i received my police clearance after 2 weeks, eventhough i am living Turkey, like 15.000 km away...


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

I sent mine 'overnight' and it arrived 4 days later! 

Can someone post the number to call and check on the status of a request? It has been 3 weeks now and my request for return date has passed. 

Cheers.


----------



## can (Feb 14, 2010)

at these they are working really slow, i sent mine 8 eight weeks ago (new one) still no news, as far as i know you cannot ask question about your status of application..


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

can said:


> at these they are working really slow, i sent mine 8 eight weeks ago (new one) still no news, as far as i know you cannot ask question about your status of application..


I didn't think so either but a couple posts in this thread reference them checking the status, or saying that the FBI said they would be mailing it out a few weeks, etc. I would like to do this to see if mine has been expedited or if it is really going to take 13 weeks like it says on the website now.


----------



## LoveDelight (Mar 21, 2010)

I just sent mine out yesterday! I sent it certified and also have a reciept for the money order. So I made sure I will know when they get it and that everything was correct. I am paranoid that things won't go smoothly with the visa application...

Every where I looked it stated about 8-10 weeks for processing and longer if its during the holidays.


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

Sent to FBI: March 16th
Arrived at FBI: March 18th

Requested Expedited delivery by April 8th

Received FBI Reply: May 10th


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

CPMaverick said:


> Sent to FBI: March 16th
> Arrived at FBI: March 18th
> 
> Requested Expedited delivery by April 8th
> ...


Quicker than the 13 weeks for you anyway.
I think most government type organisations have an approach to maintaining very calm established processes wherever possible, the orderliness at least giving them a chance of keeping to delivery times and best for customers that way too.


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

More than a month seems excessive, but at least they stated 13 weeks on the website and they delivered well within that time frame. I just wish there was a way to track progress. I don't mind waiting but it is tough when you aren't 100% sure of the progress. It is a worry that something has gone wrong with the process. I imagined waiting 13 weeks for a letter telling me I applied incorrectly!


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Did you use the FBI fingerprint form? Or the ones from the local police?

Also, just wanted to find out if I have no SSS, do I leave it blank or use TFN instead?

I stayed in the US for more than a year as a dependent with a TFN. But I need FBI clearance for residency.


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

cjka said:


> Did you use the FBI fingerprint form? Or the ones from the local police?
> 
> Also, just wanted to find out if I have no SSS, do I leave it blank or use TFN instead?
> 
> I stayed in the US for more than a year as a dependent with a TFN. But I need FBI clearance for residency.


I printed the FBI form on hard paper and used that.

I have a SSN so I used that; not sure what you should do in that regard.

Good luck.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

CPMaverick said:


> I printed the FBI form on hard paper and used that.
> 
> I have a SSN so I used that; not sure what you should do in that regard.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks! Did you use your australia address or US address?


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ameristralian said:


> I was wondering how long any American citizens had to wait on their FBI clearance? Mainly because I am worried mine never made it there.
> 
> The ONE time I forget to send it certified, though I could be mistaken and have sent it certified but misplaced the receipt, I think it got lost. I used the Automated Postal Center at the post office...which was a mistake. I sent a package to immigration from the same center, it was certified for sure, and it got lost. I called the FBI to see if they could tell me if I was at least in the system and they said processing times are 8-10 weeks and they wouldn't know until it had been processed. I thought I could tell if they recieved it by checking to see if the money had been withdrawn, but nope...she said that happens when they process it.
> 
> ...


Dear Ameristralian - I am in the same boat - everything that I have sent out was certified - but I appear to have no 'tracking' for the FBI request I sent out Priority Paid on 06/29/10 - as of now - no credit card transaction has gone through for the request - I am waiting until then end of this week before I call the FBI to see if they have the application......but from what I read, there's not a lot of information they will give.

the State Police Report came back within 10 days, the full Medical within 2 weeks...like you, just waiting on the FBI.........

Good Luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Chrissie said:


> Dear Ameristralian - I am in the same boat - everything that I have sent out was certified - but I appear to have no 'tracking' for the FBI request I sent out Priority Paid on 06/29/10 - as of now - no credit card transaction has gone through for the request - I am waiting until then end of this week before I call the FBI to see if they have the application......but from what I read, there's not a lot of information they will give.
> 
> the State Police Report came back within 10 days, the full Medical within 2 weeks...like you, just waiting on the FBI.........
> 
> Good Luck!!!!!!!


Ameristralian got his in 9 weeks Chrissie, he having been told it would be 8-10 weeks and seems Nele will hold the wait record with over 5 months, she having got the FBI report today after application in February!
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/4908-frustrated-case-officer.html


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

cjka said:


> Thanks! Did you use your australia address or US address?


US address as I applied outside Australia.



Chrissie said:


> Dear Ameristralian - I am in the same boat - everything that I have sent out was certified - but I appear to have no 'tracking' for the FBI request I sent out Priority Paid on 06/29/10 - as of now - no credit card transaction has gone through for the request - I am waiting until then end of this week before I call the FBI to see if they have the application...


What does the website say re: processing time? When I applied it said 13 weeks and that no priority processing was available. It was pretty close, I actually received it in 10 weeks. (I sent mine next day air as well).

I did sent a money order instead of credit card, as it said processing was faster that way. But with a CC at least you know when you've been charged. I was in the dark until I got my letter in the mailbox. As you said, there is no tracking.

It sounds like you are in the same situation but have several more weeks to wait. It's hard to wait but don't fret because if processing times are the same as in the Spring, you won't see anything until Sept.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

can i ask if you guys/gals used a fedex account # on the cover letter form? the fee is for processing, right? Or does that include the return shipment cost?


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

cjka said:


> can i ask if you guys/gals used a fedex account # on the cover letter form? the fee is for processing, right? Or does that include the return shipment cost?


the fee is for processing only, I included a return priority paid envelope.
But if you have a Fedex # - use it!


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

I enclosed a postage paid envelope.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

how do you estimate the cost of the return postage paid envelope?


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Chrissie said:


> the fee is for processing only, I included a return priority paid envelope.
> But if you have a Fedex # - use it!


From Auspost?


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

cjka said:


> how do you estimate the cost of the return postage paid envelope?


I enclosed a priority mail flat rate envelope (2-3 days, fixed cost) with postage. It fits inside an express mail envelope (which is overnight). Outside the US, I think you can find something similar.


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

cjka said:


> From Auspost?


I see what you mean - the return envelope from FBI USA, would have to be in US currency!

So use your FEDEX account - and also supply a FEDEX return envelope.

Otherwise call Auspost and see what they suggest - I am sure this is not the first time this has come up for them!

Good luck


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Chrissie said:


> I see what you mean - the return envelope from FBI USA, would have to be in US currency!
> 
> So use your FEDEX account - and also supply a FEDEX return envelope.
> 
> ...


i don't have a personal fedex account to charge a return envelope. Auspost only have something like an international reply voucher? How does that work with the FBI?

I'm really confused.


----------



## Mike383 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi guys

I sent our FBI check off on the 6th of June this year and received it back yesterday (the 12th of August) Exactly 9 weeks!


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Mike383 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I sent our FBI check off on the 6th of June this year and received it back yesterday (the 12th of August) Exactly 9 weeks!


hi mike,

Where is back? Australia/US/other?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

cjka said:


> i don't have a personal fedex account to charge a return envelope. Auspost only have something like an international reply voucher? How does that work with the FBI?
> 
> I'm really confused.


Have you given Fedex a ring here to see if they offer an international prepaid service envelope for non account holders.
Alternately, is it possible you can send the finger print card and application to a relli in the US and have them use their address for report return by FBI and then they can on post it to you by Fed ex or registered mail.
Or do US postal offer a pre-paid International service and if you can arrange to get theirs instead of Fedex, that could work too.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> Have you given Fedex a ring here to see if they offer an international prepaid service envelope for non account holders.
> Alternately, is it possible you can send the finger print card and application to a relli in the US and have them use their address for report return by FBI and then they can on post it to you by Fed ex or registered mail.
> Or do US postal offer a pre-paid International service and if you can arrange to get theirs instead of Fedex, that could work too.


yup, fedex doesn't have prepaid service.  Fingerprint card by Australia police requires that they send it to the FBI directly. No chance of a relative helping out


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

cjka said:


> yup, fedex doesn't have prepaid service.  Fingerprint card by Australia police requires that they send it to the FBI directly. No chance of a relative helping out


Hi cjka!
It's funny that the Aussie police will only post the fingerprint card directly to the FBI.
here in the US - as you are the one that is requesting the Card for a personal report, they give it to you so you can enclose the appropriate paperwork, covering letter and return envelope.......and then the FBI send the results back to you, as they will only post it to the person requesting the report.

Was it just your local police office who told you that? Maybe they are wrong? Have you checked with Police Headquarters?

Perhaps you could contact Immi. and see if they have any advice...they must have come across this before!

Good Luck, please let us know if you find out any more info.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Chrissie said:


> Hi cjka!
> It's funny that the Aussie police will only post the fingerprint card directly to the FBI.
> here in the US - as you are the one that is requesting the Card for a personal report, they give it to you so you can enclose the appropriate paperwork, covering letter and return envelope.......and then the FBI send the results back to you, as they will only post it to the person requesting the report.
> 
> ...


cjka,
That also strikes me as a bit odd and I know it is difficult to get through to the AFP here too.
One woman didn't really know and said it would vary from state to state and when I asked whether state police do finger printing too [ and they likely do though whether they have a public service or not is another matter ] she also said that'll vary.
I got transferred to another lady and she was helpful to a point and also didn't really know as she only made the appointments! and in Melbourne at least they aren't taking any appointements for now because they're full for next two months! , and she didn't know about senfing them to the FBI.

I'd suggest whatever state you're in here, you ring up the regional or Capital City HQ of state police and get put through to their finger printing section and see what you can find out about services offered.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Chrissie said:


> Hi cjka!
> here in the US - as you are the one that is requesting the Card for a personal report, they give it to you so you can enclose the appropriate paperwork, covering letter and return envelope.......and then the FBI send the results back to you, as they will only post it to the person requesting the report.
> Was it just your local police office who told you that? Maybe they are wrong? Have you checked with Police Headquarters?
> Perhaps you could contact Immi. and see if they have any advice...they must have come across this before!
> Good Luck, please let us know if you find out any more info.





Wanderer said:


> cjka,
> That also strikes me as a bit odd and I know it is difficult to get through to the AFP here too. One woman didn't really know and said it would vary from state to state and when I asked whether state police do finger printing too [ and they likely do though whether they have a public service or not is another matter ] she also said that'll vary.
> I got transferred to another lady and she was helpful to a point and also didn't really know as she only made the appointments! and in Melbourne at least they aren't taking any appointements for now because they're full for next two months! , and she didn't know about senfing them to the FBI.
> I'd suggest whatever state you're in here, you ring up the regional or Capital City HQ of state police and get put through to their finger printing section and see what you can find out about services offered.


Thanks for the replies. Yes, that's the reply from both police stations near me. I tried another station and they said I have to live within their area.

It is a personal request so I'm not sure why they want to seal the application form/fingerprint form and make sure that they were the one sending it to the FBI or foreign consulate or whoever the official recipient of the fingerprint data is.

I also didn't understand why they have objections to me just getting the fingerprints from them since it is my personal data. 

Anyway, I have asked my company so that I can borrow their FEDEX #. I'll let you know how it goes. I think a friend of mine just selected first class mail. I don't know how the FBI will send his clearance. He thought that the credit card would be used. I'll also wait and see what will happen to his FBI clearance request.


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

cjka said:


> Thanks for the replies. Yes, that's the reply from both police stations near me. I tried another station and they said I have to live within their area.
> 
> It is a personal request so I'm not sure why they want to seal the application form/fingerprint form and make sure that they were the one sending it to the FBI or foreign consulate or whoever the official recipient of the fingerprint data is.
> 
> ...


Have you called Immi. ?


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

@chrissie, not yet. i'm out tomorrow. Maybe on wednesday.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

@chrissie, Called them up today and the answer was they do not know.  

(which is what I expected them to say)


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

it's so hard - all the waiting - finally today the FBI have put through our credit card charge, so I am waiting for the report to come through in the next week, as per other posts where they have stated that you get the report within a week of the credit charge going through. however this doesn't help you........if I can help in any way let me know - i live in America (Oregon).
I can't believe that this is not do-able!


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks, Chrissie. I have a brother in SF, CA. He'll be able to help me out just in case.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Got the fingerprints done today after 3 unsuccessful attempts because police had someone in custody. 

Lodge it in the post a few minutes after (Express courier).

I'll wait and see when my credit card will be charged. The US embassy should have this fingerprinting service.  I wish.


----------



## ougirl22 (Aug 30, 2010)

Chrissie, 
When did you finally receive your FBI record? I sent mine (unfortunately not by certified mail) four weeks ago, and I'm looking for a recent example of how long to expect to wait for my records. My New York state records came in 5 days!

Thanks, Kristin


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

*FBI Timeline*



ougirl22 said:


> Chrissie,
> When did you finally receive your FBI record? I sent mine (unfortunately not by certified mail) four weeks ago, and I'm looking for a recent example of how long to expect to wait for my records. My New York state records came in 5 days!
> 
> Thanks, Kristin


you know I put the time line in the 'Visa sticky thread' - and just can't find it - we are packing up and I have packed all that away...however, I remember that our application was received on the 20th July in Washington, and Sept 3rd the Visa was approved.
1.Oregon Police Report took 10 days(and I was able to include it in our application),
2.medical took 2 weeks for Washington to receive. report 
3.FBI report took almost 8 weeks. (I had sent it off 2 weeks before I sent in my application). 
i remember I was sweating it, as I also didn't send it certified mail...but as soon as I received the envelope from the FBI, I over nighted it to Washington, they received it on the 2nd Sept., and processed the Visa the following day.

i really hope you have the same experience! 
Let us know how you go!
love to you and yours
Chrissie


----------



## Shysweetie (May 19, 2010)

I sent my FBI clearance off around July 25th, registered post, got confirmation they received it about 7 days later...

Heard nothing since then and started to get worried myself, but about 3 days ago my CC was charged the fee, so it took about 2 mths before I seen or heard anything. Hopefully I will get it soon. So, don't fret! Four weeks without hearing anything seems to be normal.

Good Luck!


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Just got charged on my cc as well. Waiting for the document to be sent and received 
Submitted/received on August 30 or 31 and charged Oct 18 - (though i just saw it today).

Waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

it's been a week since they charged my credit card, I haven't the slightest idea when my results will be sent. The fedex form/envelope I sent out with my data/forms haven't been used yet according to fedex.com.


----------



## ougirl22 (Aug 30, 2010)

My credit card was charged today. I sent my FBI request at the end of August. Here's hoping the records are mailed quickly!


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Is your address in the US or overseas?


----------



## ougirl22 (Aug 30, 2010)

cjka said:


> Is your address in the US or overseas?


I live in Brooklyn, New York. Are you waiting for your's overseas?


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

ougirl22 said:


> I live in Brooklyn, New York. Are you waiting for your's overseas?


yes, i'm in Oz right now. My friend said he received his in 2 weeks after credit card was charged and that was just regular mail. 2 weeks is tomorrow for me, still no news. 

Will probably follow-up on monday. I used fedex option which means I should receive it earlier


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

I finally received it today. 2 weeks after being charged. It's just the same with my friend.  Can I open the envelope to check the fbi clearance contents? My agent said it must be sealed.


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,

As far as I know, you are NOT supposed to open the resutls. If you do, they could become invalid and therefore useless, and you don't want that after all the time it took to get them. If your agent said they have to be sealed, then do what the agent says


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought it was just medical results that were supposed to be left sealed if indeed a medical practice does not send them off direct.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

aussiegirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> As far as I know, you are NOT supposed to open the resutls. If you do, they could become invalid and therefore useless, and you don't want that after all the time it took to get them. If your agent said they have to be sealed, then do what the agent says





Wanderer said:


> I thought it was just medical results that were supposed to be left sealed if indeed a medical practice does not send them off direct.


That's what I thought too, Wanderer. Aussiegirl, why would it be ok to have the Oz police clearance opened but not the FBI one? The same with other countries that I requested police clearance from. Why is FBI different?

I was surprised when my agent said that especially when all the other police certificates were open. I'm just curious as to why.


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

My original reply was based on what I'd seen in a few cases from people saying that they had to hand in sealed police checks. I'm not just talking about only ones from the FBI, but all checks in general. It may have been because like in your case, an agent told them to keep it sealed, a request from their CO, or the police station supplying the prints for the FBI check wanting the FBI records to be sent them first before giving them to the applicant (for what reason I'm not sure).

After posting my last reply, I thought about it a bit more and realised it would seem a little strange if the PCs had to be sealed in all cases. PCs in foreign languages have to be officially translated into English, therefore meaning the original envelope has to be opened.

I'm not an expert in immigration law, so if you really want to know the answer maybe asking your agent for a reason, or going direclty to DIAC would clear it up. There seems to be big differences in the way each agent, CO and DIAC office processes these visas and what one requests, the other may not.

If you find a definite answer. let us know


----------



## ougirl22 (Aug 30, 2010)

cjka said:


> That's what I thought too, Wanderer. Aussiegirl, why would it be ok to have the Oz police clearance opened but not the FBI one? The same with other countries that I requested police clearance from. Why is FBI different?
> 
> I was surprised when my agent said that especially when all the other police certificates were open. I'm just curious as to why.


Did anyone seek out more information?

I'm expecting my results any day now. I was planning to open the envelop so that I could make sure it wasn't returned as "inadequate/poor fingerprints" or something similar. I wouldn't want to forward the rejected fingerprint card!


----------



## ougirl22 (Aug 30, 2010)

ougirl22 said:


> Did anyone seek out more information?
> 
> I'm expecting my results any day now. I was planning to open the envelop so that I could make sure it wasn't returned as "inadequate/poor fingerprints" or something similar. I wouldn't want to forward the rejected fingerprint card!


Sorry for the double post, but I just reread the relevant section in the Partner Migration handbook published by the DIAC. Regarding police checks on page 21, it says "You must provide the department with originals of police checks. These will generally not be returned to you, so you should make copies for your own records."

Seems very clear that you should open the envelopes and make copies!


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

The FBI sent the records inside sealed individual envelopes inside a bigger Fedex envelope. My agent said do not open so I can't make copies 

No notification if there was incomplete data, unacceptable fingerprints, etc. Agent said from experience that it should just contain the normal - no criminal history information/clean record.

Question, what is the use of a copy if originals are required?


----------



## ougirl22 (Aug 30, 2010)

cjka said:


> The FBI sent the records inside sealed individual envelopes inside a bigger Fedex envelope. My agent said do not open so I can't make copies
> 
> No notification if there was incomplete data, unacceptable fingerprints, etc. Agent said from experience that it should just contain the normal - no criminal history information/clean record.
> 
> Question, what is the use of a copy if originals are required?


By "agent" you mean your migration agent, and not your case officer at DIAC, right?

I imagine that copies are useful so that you can check the record for any errors, in the same way that you check your credit history report for any errors needing correction with the proper agency.

I'm no expert, but I feel pretty confident in opening my report before sending it off. The description in the Partner Migration Manual seems clear.


----------



## jakeandalisha (Nov 2, 2010)

*Just an encouragement...*

Hi,

We received our FBI results in 8 weeks and 5 days. it was the last thing we had to add to our application, so now we are waiting for further instruction....fingers crossed



ougirl22 said:


> Did anyone seek out more information?
> 
> I'm expecting my results any day now. I was planning to open the envelop so that I could make sure it wasn't returned as "inadequate/poor fingerprints" or something similar. I wouldn't want to forward the rejected fingerprint card!


----------



## jakeandalisha (Nov 2, 2010)

Forgive me...but i have no idea how to post a visitor message....

Anyways i did open the FBI report and i copied it before i sent it. everything credible i read suggested i do so. I was also under the impression that if for some reason you obtain the medical results these are not to be opened, It is crucial to open the FBI report because it may be inconclusive due to unusable fingerprints. 

I also read on the Embassy website that you are encouraged to make a copy and sent it along with the original to expedite the processing. you will get the original back when it is all done if you wish. 

If you'd rather be safer than sorry then just send it as is registered ....what is the harm?

I'll let you know if they had an issues with it! oh and it is just a piece of paper, so if your fingerprint card is in there you'll know by feeling it. the fingerprint card is not returned unless there is something wrong!


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

ougirl22 said:


> By "agent" you mean your migration agent, and not your case officer at DIAC, right?
> 
> I imagine that copies are useful so that you can check the record for any errors, in the same way that you check your credit history report for any errors needing correction with the proper agency.
> 
> I'm no expert, but I feel pretty confident in opening my report before sending it off. The description in the Partner Migration Manual seems clear.


Yes, the migration agent with xx years of experience. I didn't want to risk it. I'll leave the agent to be in charge if copies can be made available. You should see the police check for Oz, it seems like printed as a copy (not as an original).



jakeandalisha said:


> Forgive me...but i have no idea how to post a visitor message....
> 
> Anyways i did open the FBI report and i copied it before i sent it. everything credible i read suggested i do so. I was also under the impression that if for some reason you obtain the medical results these are not to be opened, It is crucial to open the FBI report because it may be inconclusive due to unusable fingerprints.
> 
> ...


Can you post that specific link/website? No fingerprint card. I'll try to request for another one from my home country. Fingerprints in Oz cost double than processing fee for FBI clearance.


----------



## ougirl22 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just to update on my FBI timeline:
I sent my request in at the very beginning of September; my credit card was charged on Oct. 26; and I received my records on Nov. 4.

I had sent a postage prepaid envelope for my records, but the FBI used their own envelope. I opened the packet to make sure everything was processed, and I made a copy pursuant to DIAC's instructions. The FBI uses enhanced paper, and when you make a copy it is imprinted with "unauthorized copy," which obviously makes the original very conspicuous.


----------



## delta1 (Sep 19, 2010)

*FBI time line*

Hello everyone I thought i would share my time line experience with the FBI processing and results.

11/04 sent off application and money order to virginia
11/08 recieved and signed by office
11/18 money order cashed
12/07 FBI results recieved at home adress placed on application with applicable information. 
FAST huh.


----------



## ougirl22 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just an update re: opening FBI results before mailing to case officer

As I previously mentioned, I felt confident opening my results as the official literature reminded applicants to make copies for their own records. 

I did in fact open my records, make a copy, and mail off the original. No problems whatsoever. My case officer confirmed receipt of the document, and he mailed the original back with my finalization paperwork.


----------



## gardener (Aug 3, 2010)

ougirl22 said:


> By "agent" you mean your migration agent, and not your case officer at DIAC, right?
> 
> I imagine that copies are useful so that you can check the record for any errors, in the same way that you check your credit history report for any errors needing correction with the proper agency.
> 
> I'm no expert, but I feel pretty confident in opening my report before sending it off. The description in the Partner Migration Manual seems clear.


Actually, I just ran into this problem. I sent my fingerprints off to the FBI 10/8, and got a mailing back on 11/30. I thought I was in a great position as I had just gotten the visa app in on 11/23, and now all I had to do was the medical checks. I had been told by the immi help phone service (1-905 number) to not open the packet. I informed my case officer it was on its way to him - unopened as instructed - and he said I should open it to make sure everything was processed correctly.
So I opened it... #[email protected]@$!! something went wrong with the credit card payment. I called the FBI, they said to fax in another payment form and things would 'pick up where it left off'. They couldn't give me a time estimate, so who knows if that means another 8 weeks, or if I am now in a new pile, just waiting to be plucked back up for processing. So I have no idea now if or how long this will delay my visa.

I really want to be able to attend my own wedding. 

*Everyone please do open the police check mail!* Send in the originals, but after you verify it all went through!
I'm kicking myself if I made a typo on my original payment form. Nothing I can do about that now, but I could have re-sent the payment over a week ago if I had known to open the packet.


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

I just wanted to bump this topic up in case people are looking for updated information. I sent my FBI request about 3 weeks ago and they charged my credit card today. I will update when I receive it in the mail!


----------

